# [Matériel] Ordinateur qui s'éteint

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

Depuis quelques jours mon PC s'éteint presque systématiquement dès les premières secondes du démarrage. Lorsque j'arrive à le démarrer, il lui arrive de s'éteindre plus tard.

Le problème se produit sous les systèmes installés (Gentoo, Debian) ou en lançant un live CD. Il s'agit donc d'un problème matériel.

Je peux toujours afficher le menu de Grub. Le PC ne s'éteint qu'au début du chargement de l'OS.

J'ai laissé mon PC chez un réparateur informatique qui m'a pris 30€ sans rien trouver.

Quelqu'un a-t-il eu un problème similaire ? Quelle peut en être l'origine ? L'alimentation ? La carte mère ?

----------

## guilc

Tu as essayé de booter sur un memtest ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Tu as essayé de booter sur un memtest ?

 

C'est en cours. Je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## Leander256

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> J'ai laissé mon PC chez un réparateur informatique qui m'a pris 30€ sans rien trouver.

 

Les réparateurs informatiques ont une obligation de résultat, si tu as payé 30€ et qu'aucune réparation n'a été effectuée, il y a un problème.

----------

## Ezka

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Les réparateurs informatiques ont une obligation de résultat, si tu as payé 30€ et qu'aucune réparation n'a été effectuée, il y a un problème.

 

Le problème c'est le réparateur   :Laughing:  et non ils ont aucune obligation de résultat tu payes 30€ pour un diagnostic ... il n'est pas obligé trouver quoi que ce soit. Et s'il trouve quelque chose tu payeras quelques € de plus pour les réparations qu'il fera.

Pour ton soucis vérifie aussi la t° du processeur dans le bios, quand il s'arrête redémarre le et va voir ça dans le bios ...

----------

## Neuromancien

Aucun problème n'a été détecté sur la mémoire.

----------

## El_Goretto

Le ventirad CPU mal fixé, qui déclenche la sécurité? Ou pâte thermique naze? Ce serait intéressant de laisser tourner la machine en allant dans la BIOS pour voir les température reportées.

Problème d'alim?

----------

## Magic Banana

Il peut aussi y avoir une couverture de poussière sous le ventilateur du CPU (une sécurité arrête automatiquement la machine lorsque la température dépasse un seuil). Cela m'est déjà arrivé. La solution : dévisser le ventilateur, retirer la couverture, revisser le ventilateur. Cinq minutes chrono.

----------

## kernelsensei

Le memtest est effectué sur la machine incriminée ? Ou bien tu as testé les barrettes sur une autre machine ?

Si la machine ne s'éteint pas sous memtest alors qu'elle s'éteint sous un OS au repos on peut exclure le coté CPU/RAM non ? (A moins qu'un OS au repos bouffe plus de CPU que memtest ? Je ne sais pas.)

Dans ce cas faudrait voir qu'est-ce qu'un OS pourrait "activer" de plus que memtest et qui pourrait causer l'extinction de la machine: ACPI ? -> Peut être que le BIOS a pris un coup et que t'as la merde au niveau de l'ACPI ?

T'as aussi essayé en virant le max de périphs ? Vire les lecteurs, cartes filles... Laisse le minimum pour booter un OS.

----------

## mdos

Une piste peut être:

J'ai eu un problème similaire il y'a peu de temps c'etait le ventilateur de la carte vidéo qui

était HS et effectivement sous Memtest pas de problème car n'était pas sollicitée.

Tu peux aussi regarder dans le BIOS la température du proc voir si les valeurs sont élevées

----------

## gregool

Salut,

je plussoie la piste du ventilo CPU, ça arrive parfois, autre piste, le ventilo de l'alim un faux contact ou de la poussière qui le bloque ou l'empeche de tourner comme il devrait, après un certain temps ça chauffe et ça coupe.

quand ça arrive pose la main dessus, si le ventilo est défectueux tu va tout de suite sentir la chaleur, voir l'odeur des condensateurs.

en tout cas, que ce soit le CPU fan ou celui de l'alim, je pense qu'un assembleur digne de ce nom aurait du trouver la panne...étrange

----------

## KeNNys

Salut,

Regarde sur ta carte mère si tu n'as pas des condo boursoufflées.

Ce serais processeur ou memoire ce serais de figeage que tu aurais.

Moi je pense que c'est plutot un probleme de carte mere.

Je bosse en SAV info et ce probleme est tres courant, les condos qui boursoufflent et la tu as un pc qui reboot.  :Confused: 

----------

